# White bass



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Met Luckyd this morning and caught a quick 2 limits of whites and some catfish bait. Enjoyed fishing with you this morning Don. I did the SS shuffle and let Don have the fish for some of his friends. LOL !!!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice Catch, planning a trip next w/e hope there still biting that good then.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Crab*

Did you catch the crab there also? Never knew crab were there.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess my invitation got lost in the mail. :headknock
My phone did not ring either. :headknock


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

I can only imagine what my wife would say if i.went fishing and came back with crabs!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

*Good Day on the Water*

Thanks Matt it was a good day fishing with you.

It sure was funny seeing how surprised people were about seeing the crabs we caught there.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Crabs were really good eating last night. Those are HEB crabs.:rotfl:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice bunch of crabs Matt. That's pretty interesting. If I went to the lake and came home with crabs my wife would really question me where I went. Peoples are known to go catch crabs over at Galveston,and I ain't talking about like the ones you caught.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I guess my invitation got lost in the mail. :headknock
> My phone did not ring either. :headknock


I apologize for not calling you Carol. I did think about you saturday. I was driving by a retirement home for old people and thought to myself how are you doing. :rotfl:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

All righty then!!
Paybacks . . . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

I need to get out there guys. It's been too long.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It's real skinny water down there now. You may have trouble with your boat but plenty if wading and I usually have room for another person.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> It's real skinny water down there now. You may have trouble with your boat but plenty if wading and I usually have room for another person.


Ahem. Hello?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I was all set to try and catch some of them crabs yesterday myself. But I just couldn't tear myself away from the fish long enough do it. Oh well Ill just have to go catch some another time. I do like me some blue crabs.


----------

